# $7.00 Paint Brush Bucket



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi guys, 
I Wanted to post some pics of the bucket I use on the job to keep my brushes in. This takes about 5 min to put together using $7.00 worth of material. You need a container as seen in the pics, I got mine at Walmart for about $6.00 it is actually marketed for keeping cereal fresh. It is the perfect size for most of the brushes we use. The handle from a duece is the perfect size with some simple bending to make it into a more square shape. And lastly 1 5-7" standard pegboard rod as seen below. I picked up mine at the depot for $1.00. Drill the four holes and there you go. I like it because it keeps brushes straight and in water or not. No more bent up scuba brushes in my fivers that are now just for rollers. 
Thanks guys,
Jay 































View attachment 11216




View attachment 11216


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice - I think I will build something like that. Thanks for the photos.

Pat


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Good idea!


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

Here is how I store and transport my brushes


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

The fivers a good idea, but the cereal container just seems, well, more proffessional - you know a bit like having a leather stamped brush cover versus masking paper ............... :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Both great ideas. Thanks for sharing.

I doubt my customers really care how I store my brushes, but whatever makes my jobs go smoother I'm all for.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

Good idea! Take the weekend off as a reward.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

I've reconsidered my reply.

IMO, you have an idea you can patent. I'd look into it. I wouldn't spend a whole lot on a search to see if the idea has been already patented.

The patent office ought to have a list of licensed attorneys - note that the patent office requires a specific license, not just a general state license. 

The attorney can do the search, and he can help with the language of the application. Strictly speaking, you don't need him to file an application. I'd stay the hell away from any 'help the inventor' operation. What you want to be clear on is the difference between a 'basic' patent, and a 'design' patent.

Your application needs to identify exactly what makes your idea unique. In your example, it is that the hanging rod is attached only on one end, and swivels to ease the removal of the brushes.

Suggestion: relocate the mounting to the handle side, and you can use the container as a pitcher to empty. Keep the rod removable, and you can use it as a cut-in pail, too.

Getting a patent is only half the game. Bringing the product to market and protecting your claim are the next steps.

This is where the patent attorney earns his pay. He is able to help you approach manufacturers. Your biggest problems here are dishonest vendors (Sears comes to mind), and inventors who greatly over-value their invention. Remember: the manufacturer is also taking a risk.

The moment the idea has the least bit of success, the copycats will sprout like mushrooms after a rain. Again, your attorney earns his pay here.

Visit a law library and read "Intellectual Property Law," published by IICLE.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Amish Elecvtrician said:


> I've reconsidered my reply.
> 
> IMO, you have an idea you can patent. I'd look into it. I wouldn't spend a whole lot on a search to see if the idea has been already patented.


They already exist. Mostly used across the pond but I am sure there are in use here as well. 
Generic name is brush keepers and they are made by various manufacturers and are made of both plastic types and metal.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> They already exist. Mostly used across the pond but I am sure there are in use here as well.
> Generic name is brush keepers and they are made by various manufacturers and are made of both plastic types and metal.


Buzzkill


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Buzzkill


Realist. 

Plus the OP was showing how to make one much cheaper than the ones ready to purchase.


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Realist.
> 
> Plus the OP was showing how to make one much cheaper than the ones ready to purchase.


That's right guys, I guess I wouldn't be against a new business venture with exploring patents. My goal is to try to give the same high quality tips and posts that you guys do so I am not a "PT burgler". My uncle who is a gifted painter and paper hanger has a patent on a adjustable caulk tip that cost him $17,000.00 after all fees were said and done. The design is brilliant but even he admits that he would rather have his 17K than a patent certificate. It's often much more involved bringing a product to market than most people think. I take that back, if you don't have huge amounts of money to risk it is more involved to create a product. I'll probably still be slinging a roller tomorrow guys, but I'm cool with that. It's a better immediate ROI for me.


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Buzzkill


Hey TJ,
Not to cross post my own thread but I read your post earlier on your college experience and I found it real insightful man, magazine article quality as far as I'm concerned. 
Thanks brother,
Jay

Your avatar is making me want to watch Desperado for the 136th time


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh, yes ... brush keepers exist. That's no surprise. It's just my guess that his is different enough to warrant its' own patent.

That's where the 'design patent,' and the wording of the application, come into play. 

I do not see any existing brush keepers that have the pitcher handle, or can double as a trim pot.

Let me use "Excedrine" as an example. Before Excedrine, there was aspirin and there was caffeine. Bayer put them together in a pill, demonstrated a greater effect than one would expect from the combination, and - presto!' they got a very good patent.

Well, brush keepers exist. Pitchers exist. Trim cups exist. Until now, there has not been a combination of them. Indeed, the brush keepers I've seen look to be a PITA to empty.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I kind of like this home made one I pulled off the net, the seal is great but of course the glass can break creating a big mess.


----------

